# Help with kennel club names



## ln0202 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi, we are trying to think of kennel club names for litter of black and tan cavalier pups we need names for 2 boys and 1 girl.

Any ideas?


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

ln0202 said:


> Hi, we are trying to think of kennel club names for litter of black and tan cavalier pups we need names for 2 boys and 1 girl.
> 
> Any ideas?


night sky
Black Prince

Umm thats all i can think of lol


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Sorry no help ime hopeless with this sort of thing, we let the kennel club choose ours. Like the ones suggested though.


----------



## chaza80 (Feb 17, 2009)

we just had to do this for our pups & the way we chose them was all the people in our lifes that have passed away, we used there names as part of it, plus where we stay, different areas around us like the name of the beach, a name of a local farm, the name of a local river & the name of a old building that used to be in the town!!!

Eg:- My father was called charlie & the local farm is called charleton, so we named it charleton charlie???

Hope this helps, let us know what you decide.:thumbup:


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Pick a theme, as they are black and tan I would use something like a mixture of night time things (black) and beaches (tan) etc

Eg: Midnight Sahara / Ocean Moon / Starlight Sands

Sorry if you think they sound naff


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

what about space (black as lol) themes...

Super nova
Blue moon
Light of Venus
Rings of Saturn
Jupiters Spots
Dark side of the moon
Total Eclipse
Shooting Star
Apollo's Dream
Asteroid
Comet
Galaxy

etc etc etc

I have a friend who named all her cats in a litter after fairground objects and rides..

Helter Skelter
Candyfloss
Toffee Apple
Merry-go-round
Dodgem derby
Big Dipper
Ferris Wheel

HTH


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

dreams of shadows
midnight blues 
shooting star
dream wisher 
day dreamer
shootinf star
fallen star

i love names like this and most of ours are ones like this...good luck with choosing theres a load too choose from out there lol...let us know what you pick...x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I usually name them on a theme but the last litter if people booked them before they were registered I le them name them themselves. What are the parent KC names can you not follow on from them or make names form the 2. My Owen's KC name is Yesterday the litter was named after Beatles songs so he has 2 daughters Maggie Mae and Hey Jude and a son Let it Be. Tegan one of my bitches is Gypsy Rose she has a daughter Black Rose and a grandaughter Silver Rose.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

What are the parents names? Sometimes you can use something the parents have in common.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Three dogs = three muskehounds

So need to build them around their names and colour etc.....hmmm......

Darktanedone (Dark Tanned One) - he can be d'Artagnan or Dogtagnan.

Rochefort - he can be The Count.

Aramia - supposed to be Amaris one of the other Musketeers but add an "a" and it becomes a girl's name.

All done and Dumas would be proud.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

my mum and dad picked the theme whisky distilleries(spelling is bad, but u get the idea lol) why dont you pick a theme??


----------



## mummyschnauzer (Sep 30, 2008)

ln0202 said:


> Hi, we are trying to think of kennel club names for litter of black and tan cavalier pups we need names for 2 boys and 1 girl.
> 
> Any ideas?


What about Chocolate Bun for the one boy

Chocolate Biscuit for the other boy

and Chocolate Sweet for the girl.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

What about precious stones or gems like DIAMOND and PEARL etc. Part of my Holly's kennel name is CORAL.


----------



## ln0202 (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow so many good names better then anything we would have picked. We are going to have a good look through all of your suggestions and will let you know soon what we decide. One owner has picked there own own and have someone coming to meet the pups tonight so they can pick another name but will suggest these ones 

Thanks everybody


----------

